# Rokonkeresés Kanadában



## ampervadasz (2006 Április 20)

Sziasztok!

Elsősorban tippekt szeretnék kapni azzal kapcsolatban hogy milyen módsterek léteznek 56os kanadába disszidált rokonok megkeresésére.
Nagyszüleim 56ban mentek Kanadába,apám Edmontonban született,de egyév után hazajöttek,viszont nagyanyám testvére kint maradt,de ők számomra furcsa módon nem tartották a kapcsolatot,és ezáltal megszakadt az összes kapcsolat a kintiekkel.
Ki tudja talán van itt valaki a fórumon akiknek ismerős lehetnek ezek a nevek,mindenesetre egy próbát megér.
Nagymamám leánykori neve László Margit,testvérét,aki legutóbbi információink szerint Torontóban él(t),László Antalnak hívták.
Köszönöm előre is az infókat!
István


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 20)

Sziasztok!szinte lehetetlen a kérésem.Keresem a soha nem látott férfi testvérem.Az apukám ezelőtt kb.40-50 éve Canadában találkozott egy nővel,szerelmük gyümölcse egy fiú lett.Apukám meghalt,Károlynak hívták.Adatokat nem ismerek a nőről,annyit tudok,hogy apukám náluk dolgozott,jómódúak voltak,úgy emlékszem,mintha hajógyáruk lett volna.Ez utóbbi már csak feltételezés.Ha esetleg a hölgy vagy rokonai élnek,olvassák üzenetem,kérem jelentkezzenek,annak reményében,hogy megismerhetem a bátyám.Majdnem lehetetlen a kérésem,de reménykedem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 20)

En ugy gondolom, hogy az altalad megadott info halmaz nem eleg semmihez. Talan ha bovebben irnal, peldaul teljes nev, meg ilyesmi. De a keresest te is eltudod intezni az altalam a tobbi kereso topicban megadott infok alapjan.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 23)

sziasztok.kérlek segítsetek.ha megtudja nekem valaki mondani ,hogy a képeken az épületek Canadában,vagy Londonban vannak?!Vagy esetleg a 3férfi közül a 2szélső ki lehet?Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 23)

sűrgős lenne a képek felismerése


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

Az epulet stilus utan nezve az elso kep , inkabb london, de ne vedd keszpenznek. Szerintem az.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 23)

ez a kép 1957-ben készült


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

Akkor is angliara tippelek


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 23)

köszönöm csocsike.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 23)

közelebit nem tudnál,Esetleg gyár,lakóépület?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 23)

Szivessen


----------



## talvis (2006 Június 6)

*Rokonaimat keresem*

Kedves látogatók!

A második világháború után rokonaim mentek ki Amerikába, feltehetően családot alapítva, s hozzánk hírek már nem érkeztek. Nem nagy eséllyel, de bizakodom, hátha itt nyomukra lelek!
Aki ismeri, vagy tud róluk valamit, kérem írjon e-mailt ide: [email protected]

Magyarországról és Romániából mentek ki rokonaink. 
Családneveik: Bántó , Babós, Kálmán,

Minden nemű észrevételt és segítséget elfogadok!

Köszönettel és bizakodva: István
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Sange (2007 Április 11)

*Segitseg!*

Sziasztok! Keresem a Kerenyi csaladot. Tudtok segiteni? Akit keresunk: Kerenyi Karoly (leszarmazottjai), 1944-ben ment ki Magyarorszagrol, hadbiro volt. 
Azt hiszem, hogy Torontoba ment. Kint megbosult. Felesege Taugner Szilvia, magyar szarmazasu holgy. Eskuvo datuma:1953. 12.26.
Harom gyermekuk szuletett. Kerenyi Krisztina, Kerenyi Robert Aurel, Kerenyi Tamas Endre. 
Sok fotom van roluk. Az egyik fiu gyermek 1954-1955 korul szuletett. A masik fiu 1960-1961 korul, es a leanyzo talan 1953 korul. 
1944 ota semmi sem tudunk a csaladrol es apukamat mar egy ideje piszkalja a dolog.
Van esetleg valami megoldas? Koszonom valaszotokat! :smile:
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->


----------



## Mőcus (2009 Július 1)

*kérem ha tudnak segítsenek*

Rokonamat keresem kanadában pontosabban montreálban a neve mlinkovics lajos ha valaki tud internetes elérhetőséget kérem irjon!vagy azt irja meg hogy hogyan találhatnám meg!köszönöm


----------



## bende1 (2009 Július 5)

Kérem ha tudtok segitsetek.


Keresném,German Vasilné,született Donka Ilonát.
Ha valaki tudd róla, kérem hivjon .
Tell.szám:36 62 630244


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Január 6)

Sziasztok!
Kérlek segítsetek nekem, hátha valaki ismeri régóta keresett unokatestvérem és családját.
Az unokatestvéremet Tréfi Istvánnak hívják, bár lehet, y-nal használja nevét, és úgy emlékszem utoljára Steve-ként írta leveleit. Nagyvárad volt nagyon régen a lakhelye, valamikor a '80-as évektől már nem lakott ott. A '90-es években Winnipegben élt, tudomásom szerint. Most kb. az 50-es évét töltheti, vagy épp elkerülte.
Feleségével, Irénkével sokáig tartottuk a kapcsolatot, a kislányuk 10-dik születésnapját még együtt ünnepelhettem Velük 1989-ben. A következő évben Ők is követték Kanadába unokatestvérem. Azóta, úgy tudom, megszületett kisfiúk is. Címüket, elérhetőségeiket nem tudom.
Kérem, aki tud Róluk, legyen szíves segíteni, nagyon hiányoznak... már nem tudom, kihez fordulhatnék, hogy újra felvehessem Velük a kapcsolatot.
Előre is köszönöm Mindenki segítő szándékát!


----------



## ikare4 (2010 Január 19)

Keresem rokonaimat (Strifler Sebestyén (Pászti) leszármazottait). A rokonom (Strifler) férje: Frances Oster, utolsó ismert cím: 424 Maple Ave., Hamilton, Ontario. Valamint Zeitler Józsefet (an.: Brandt Rozália, aki Németországban él). Kérem aki tud róluk valamit, jelezze. e-mail: [email protected] KÖSZÖNÖM SZÉPEN!


----------



## almosdiszandi (2010 Február 21)

*rokont keresek*

Sziasztok!
Szeretném megtalálni Robert Lamberti-t és Erika Rakonczai-t akik Canadai rokonaim, de sajnos nem tudok róluk semmit az utolsó 10 évből.
Erika régi címe : 300 Winnett 203 Toronto, ONT Canada M6C3L9
Előre is köszönöm ha tudtok nekem segíteni.
Király Sándorné
Zsombó


----------



## Potemkin (2010 Február 21)

*Rokon kereses*

Erdekes es aranyos dolog ez a rokon keseres.
De bennem mar tobbszor felmerult a kerdes, hogy akit igy keresnek az lehet, hogy nem akarja, hogy tudjak merre van es mit csinal.
Nem orulnek en sem, ha olyan "rokonaim" jelentkeznenek nalam akik egyaltalan nem erdekelnek. Pusztan azon az alapon, hogy valamilyen felmenom az illeto, talan inkabb ne keressen. Ha nem tudja, hogy hol vagyok annak meg van az oka.

Az igaz ez csak az en egyeni velemenyem, de talalkoztam hasonlo gondolkodasu emberrel mar.
:111:


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!

Keresem keresztapámat, Kövesdi Jánost Torontóból (utolsó általam ismert tartozkodási helye Keele street (1990-ben)!
Ha valaki tud róla valamit, kérem írjon!

Köszönettel


----------



## bogica2 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok ha esetlek valaki ismerné Endrődy Györgyöt és Endrődy Matildot kérem


----------



## Akire10 (2010 Október 29)

[Quote = almosdiszandi; 1959652] Hi!
I would like to find Erika and Robert Lamberti is Rakonczai has relatives who are Canadian, but unfortunately I do not know anything about them in the last 10 years.
Erika old address: 300 Winnett 203 Toronto, ONT Canada M6C3L9
Thank you in advance if you can help me.
King Sándorné
Zsombó [/ quote]


----------



## Akire10 (2010 Október 29)

Emike, en vagyok az Erika, veletlenul talaltam ra az interneten. Majd irok, de elerheto vagyok igy is.


----------



## Kojak64 (2011 Január 11)

Kérhetek segitséget?

Édesanyám, testvére 1956-ban ment ki *Vancouver, Brit Kolumbia Kanadába Szele Magdolna a neve. A férjét úgy tudom Várnai Tibor- nak hívják. Szeretném megtalálni őket, vagy a családjukat. kérek mindenkit lehetősége szerint segítsen Köszönettel: Rák László (kojak64)*


----------



## campona (2011 Január 11)

*Voroskereszt*



Kojak64 írta:


> Kérhetek segitséget?
> 
> Édesanyám, testvére 1956-ban ment ki *Vancouver, Brit Kolumbia Kanadába Szele Magdolna a neve. A férjét úgy tudom Várnai Tibor- nak hívják. Szeretném megtalálni őket, vagy a családjukat. kérek mindenkit lehetősége szerint segítsen Köszönettel: Rák László (kojak64)*



T. Rak Laszlo,

Probaltam megtalalni a keresett szemelyeket a kanadai telefonkonyv segitsegevel. Nem jartam eredmennyel, gondolom, az '56 ota eltelt nagyon hosszu ido miatt...

Azt gondolom, hogy a Nemzetkozi Voroskereszt hatekonyabb tudna lenni, javaslom a levelbeni felkeresesuket a Magyar Voroskereszt altal. 

cím: 1051. Budapest, Arany János u. 31. 

telefon: (1) 311 3660
fax: (1) 311 5670
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.voroskeresztbp.hu
Sok szerencset kivanok: Campona


----------



## Füera (2011 Január 31)

Szia!

Bocs, hogy így ismeretlenül, de én is hasonló cipőben járok, most regisztráltam erre az oldalra
ha tudnál segíteni, mit hogyan kell elkezdeni a keresést megköszönném!
Remélem megtaláljuk Őket!
Köszi Erika


----------



## Füera (2011 Január 31)

*Keresés*

Sziasztok!

Kérlek segítsetek nekem.Én a nagyapámat keresem aki
1950-es évek elején Bajáról ment ki Kanadába.Bagó Jánosnak hívják.
Amit tudok, hogy valószínűleg új családot alapított kint.
Van egy cím ami régi 2870 Sea Point Drv. Victoria 
Az is elképzelhető, hogy Ő már nem él!Hogyan tudnám megtalálni 
ha őt nem is, de a leszármazottait?
A segítségeket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## campona (2011 Február 1)

*Bago csalad, Victoria*



Füera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kérlek segítsetek nekem.Én a nagyapámat keresem aki
> 1950-es évek elején Bajáról ment ki Kanadába.Bagó Jánosnak hívják.
> ...



Ez minden amit talaltam, kozel sem biztos, hogy "jo" ez a talalat, a tobbihez szerintem a Nemzetkozi Voroskereszt segitsege szukseges:
------------------------------------------------
<tt>Bago, Maria 

BAGO, Maria Born in Hungary, March 1, 1921. Passed away in Victoria, BC on Sunday, March 13, 2005. Maria was predeceased by her husband John in 1986. She is survived by her son Stephen J. Bago, daughters: Elizabeth Judy Buchanan, Kathaline (Steven) Monok and Anna (Lea) Snyder; Sister Lengyel Eva in Budapest, Hungary; grandchildren: Michael (Michelle) Young; April Koffski; Cassady Janos Buchanan; Tia Mills; Bret Mills and Jon Mills; great grandchildren: Carli Young; Kaila Koffski; Codey Derrier. Maria was a loving Mother, Grandmother, Great Grandmother and sister. She will be sadly missed by her family and all who knew her. A Celebration of Maria's life will be held at Sands Funeral Chapel, 1803 Quadra Street, Victoria, BC on Saturday March 19th, 2005 at 2:00pm.
-----------------------------------------------
</tt>


----------



## hunyast (2011 Március 6)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom, hogy tudtok-e segíteni, de megpróbálom feltenni a kérdést....
Tóth László nevű ismerősünket keresem.
A 80-as években költözött ki Calgaryba. Amíg Magyarországon élt, addig a Kőbányai Sörgyárban dolgozott a 4-es telepen az ottani büfét vezette a feleségével. 2 fia van Neki. A nagypapámmal Puszti bácsival voltak nagyon jóban. Ha Valaki tud segíteni az elérésben, megköszönném. Ha bármilyen információval tudtok szolgálni, kérlek a [email protected] email címre továbbítsátok!
Szép napot!


----------



## subabojtar (2013 November 2)

Férjem keresi nagybáttyát, ami nagyon fontos lenne. Romániából menekültek Ausztriába, és Simlingben éltek, 1985-1990között , majd 1991ben mentek tovább Kanadába talán Torontóba egy Kanadai egyház segítségével, a lényeg hogy oda ahol franciául beszélnek, mert azt tanulták. JÓlenne tudni milyen egyházak segitettek 91 ben családokat a kanadába való kitelepedésre. A nagybáttyát VASS KÁROLYnak hívják, Nagyváradon lakott onnét menekült 2fiaval és feleségével. a fiai most 30 és 35 év körüliek lehetnek, a nagybáttya 65év körüli lehet, a feleségét ENIKŐNEK hívják, aki 60-65 év kőrüli lehet. Aki tud segítsen a keresésben, köszönöm.


----------



## Lipót70 (2013 November 2)

Sziasztok!

Én elhunyt Nagyanyám féltestvéreit ( ha jól tudom 3 ) illetve az Ő leszármazottaikat keresem. Sajnos nem sok mindent tudok Róluk.
Dédnagyapám családneve Bálint Celldömölkön hagyott gyermekei István és Elvira ( már mindketten elhunytak ). Második feleségével ( Kemenesmagasi származású ) mentek Kanadába. Dédnagyapám valamikor az 1960-as években járt Magyarországon. Sajnos sokkal több infóm nincs is, mivel sajnos már Édesapám is elhunyt 9 éve.
Ha esetleg ezen kevés adat alapján is tud valaki segíteni azt előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 November 2)

1) http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
2) http://www.canada411.ca/


----------



## Toman Szonja (2015 Július 8)

Sziasztok!

Én is rokont keresek. Neve Kovács Ildikó, most 53 év körüli lehet, és két gyermeke van. Sashalmon nevelte a nagymamája. Gyerekkorában magyar bajnok volt felemás korláton. Sajnos több információm nincs róla, de nagyon fontos lenne megtalálnom! Előre is köszönöm szépen a tippeket.


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 16)

Sziasztok!

Engem is ez érdekelne, de a megadott linkek nem működnek.
Nagyapám 1956-ban disszidált Kanadába, Uhlyarik Gyulának hívták (vagy hívják). Eddigi kutatásaim eredménytelenek.
Szerintetek hol érdemes elindulni?

Szép napot kívánok!

Cecília



ampervadasz írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Elsősorban tippekt szeretnék kapni azzal kapcsolatban hogy milyen módsterek léteznek 56os kanadába disszidált rokonok megkeresésére.
> Nagyszüleim 56ban mentek Kanadába,apám Edmontonban született,de egyév után hazajöttek,viszont nagyanyám testvére kint maradt,de ők számomra furcsa módon nem tartották a kapcsolatot,és ezáltal megszakadt az összes kapcsolat a kintiekkel.
> ...





ampervadasz írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Elsősorban tippekt szeretnék kapni azzal kapcsolatban hogy milyen módsterek léteznek 56os kanadába disszidált rokonok megkeresésére.
> Nagyszüleim 56ban mentek Kanadába,apám Edmontonban született,de egyév után hazajöttek,viszont nagyanyám testvére kint maradt,de ők számomra furcsa módon nem tartották a kapcsolatot,és ezáltal megszakadt az összes kapcsolat a kintiekkel.
> ...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 16)

Korda Cecília írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Engem is ez érdekelne, de* a megadott linkek nem működnek*.
> Nagyapám 1956-ban disszidált Kanadába, Uhlyarik Gyulának hívták (vagy hívják). Eddigi kutatásaim eredménytelenek.
> ...



- "* a megadott linkek nem működnek*."

*DE MÜKÖDNEK*... kipróbáltam, "találatom" is volt... 

Üdv: Pandora's Box


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 16)

Köszi, nem tudom, hogy mi volt a gond, megpróbálom újra.



Pandora's Box írta:


> - "* a megadott linkek nem működnek*."
> 
> *DE MÜKÖDNEK*... kipróbáltam, "találatom" is volt...
> 
> Üdv: Pandora's Box


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 20)

Lehet, hogy nálam letiltották, mindhárom linkre hibát jelez


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

Korda Cecília írta:


> Lehet, hogy nálam letiltották, mindhárom linkre hibát jelez



*PONTOSAN* mi a hibaüzenet?


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 20)

Hiba. A kért oldal nem található.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

Korda Cecília írta:


> Hiba. A kért oldal nem található.




Tovabb kerdezgessem, vagy leirja sajat magatol, hogy PONTOSAN mi tortent es melyik oldal jelez hibat?


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 20)

Nos, mielőtt elmérgesedne a társalgás:

"Kedves Ampervadasz. Van korubelul 3 Keresem c topicunk, ha atnezed oket, ott minden infot amit tudunk megtalalsz.

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=283588#post283588

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t3171-kanadban-l-rokonom-keresse.html

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t3648-segitsetekkeresek-valakit.html "

Ez egy ősi üzenet, de mivel Ön rögtön azt írta, hogy működnek, úgy gondoltam, tudja miről beszélek. A feketével való kivastagítást nem én eszközöltem. PONTOSAN leírtam, mi a hibaüzenet.
Lehet, hogy félreértettük egymást, lehet, hogy nem voltam érthető, de kérem ezt a stílust mellőzzük.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 20)

Korda Cecília írta:


> Nos, mielőtt elmérgesedne a társalgás:
> 
> "Kedves Ampervadasz. Van korubelul 3 Keresem c topicunk, ha atnezed oket, ott minden infot amit tudunk megtalalsz.
> 
> ...




Bizony bizony simán elbeszéltek egymás mellett Pandora's Box, és Te.
Amiről Ő beszél itt van:
#33

Az általad beidézett témák valóban hibaüzenetet adnak.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

Holgyek,

Egyszeru szemely-keresesrol van szo...ugye...

Az altalam hivatkozott oldalak...:

 [email protected]
web: http://www.voroskeresztbp.hu
_*3*_) http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
4) http://www.canada411.ca/

BIZONY...MUKODNEK... ez ilyen egyszeru ez...

1) E-mail cim
2) A Magyar Voroskereszt kozponti oldala
3) a szinten Voroskereszt KERESOSZOLGALATA
4) Kanada telefonkonyve

Egytol-egyig kiprobaltam mielott valaszoltam...sot percekkel ezelott is...
...szoval... mirol van *VALOJABAN* szo?

_Pandora's Box_


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 20)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Holgyek,
> 
> Egyszeru szemely-keresesrol van szo...ugye...
> 
> ...



Csak annyiról Kedves Pandora's Box, hogy Korda Cecília mást nézett és nem azokat az eléréseket amiket Ön berakott a hozzászólásába. Mindössze csak egy kis félreértés az egész.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

Segiteni szandekoztam, de a KERESEM ellenere sem nevezte meg Korda Cecília, 
mely oldalakrol vagy hivatkozasokrol van szo, amelyek hibat jeleznek.
A "rokonkeresesnel" mas "hivatkozas" nincs, mint amit az elobb leirtam... UFFF...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 20)

probald meg elhagyni a www. csak
http://keresoszolgalat.hu/


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 20)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Segiteni szandekoztam, de a KERESEM ellenere sem nevezte meg Korda Cecília,
> mely oldalakrol vagy hivatkozasokrol van szo, amelyek hibat jeleznek.
> A "rokonkeresesnel" mas "hivatkozas" nincs, mint amit az elobb leirtam... UFFF...



No, itt megnevezte a hivatkozásokat #41, de ezek a hivatkozások 2006-os linkek, már nem léteznek!
Majd visszanéz és ha elolvassa miről írunk most, majd megnézi ezeket is. Írtam hogy félreértés történt, mindketten másról beszélnek.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 21)

Nalam kinyilik ami azt mutathatja nala van a blokolas beallitva azt kene feloldani.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> Nalam kinyilik ami azt mutathatja nala van a blokolas beallitva azt kene feloldani.



http://keresoszolgalat.hu/
http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu

Tobbszor is kiprobaltam, WWW.-vel es a' nelkul is.
Vegyesen nyilik meg, egyer egyik, azutan a masik *lassabb*... 
Most peldaul percek ota varom, hogy megnyiljon... 
pedig 20-30 perccel ezoltt meg elfogadhato volt.
...szoval... *turelem*... de ami a lenyeg, igy is, ugy is mukodik!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 21)

az oldalra -ra ha jobbklik ott van adblock Plus;block image


----------



## Korda Cecília (2016 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> Nalam kinyilik ami azt mutathatja nala van a blokolas beallitva azt kene feloldani.


Igen, ez lehet a probléma.
A Vöröskereszt oldalát, a telefonkönyvet már böngésztem, sajnos még eredménytelenül.
Köszönöm!


----------



## amiami (2019 Szeptember 9)

keresem ...
sajnos keves adat äll a rendelkezesemre:
*Imre Bereczky ... Coustland ... Ontario ... Canada*
feltetelezem hogy Mo.-on született, a 1800-as evek vege fele ... Kanadäban elt - nem tudom mikortol, de meg talän elt 1956-57 - ben.
Elöre is köszönöm a segitseget


----------



## Bago Beatrix 74 (2022 Február 2)

Füera írta:


> *Keresés*
> 
> Sziasztok!
> 
> ...


Szia. A nevem Bagò Beatrix. Talàn tudok segìteni pàr kèrdès megvàlaszolàsàban.


----------

